# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Одновременный доступ к файловой базе двух пользователей одной ОС

## Тимурко

Имеется ПК win7. На нем две пользовательские учетки user1 и user2. Установлена платформа 8.2.19, конфа БП базовая. 
Глав.бух user1 запускает 1с и работает в базе.
Бух по RDP заходит в user2 и может просматривать базу без редактирования.
Точнее могла. После определенного сбоя возможность просмотра базы запущенной другим пользователем пропала, выдает ошибку "Ошибка разделенного доступа".

Объясните, пжлст, недалекому, почему такая схема вообще могла работать? Из этого быть может пойму, почему перестало работать и как вернуть всё обратно.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Имеется ПК win7. На нем две пользовательские учетки user1 и user2. Установлена платформа 8.2.19, конфа БП базовая. 
> Глав.бух user1 запускает 1с и работает в базе.
> Бух по RDP заходит в user2 и может просматривать базу без редактирования.
> Точнее могла. После определенного сбоя возможность просмотра базы запущенной другим пользователем пропала, выдает ошибку "Ошибка разделенного доступа".
> 
> Объясните, пжлст, недалекому, почему такая схема вообще могла работать? Из этого быть может пойму, почему перестало работать и как вернуть всё обратно.


Базовые версии не поддерживают многопользовательский режим работы, в том числе поддержка клиент-серверного варианта работы. Если входили одновременно несколько пользователей, значит использовалась версия платформы не базовая, а проф.

----------


## alexmannsonn

Вот, наберут на работу таких самоделкиных, а потом потом вешаются  от их проделок.
Документацию на 1С прочитать не судьба же. Ага, " чукча не читатель, чукча писатель".

----------

